# DRI sales tactics making the news again (not in a good way)



## TUGBrian (May 9, 2017)

http://www.cbs58.com/story/35376892...imeshare-company-scammed-forged-her-documents


----------



## Iggyearl (May 9, 2017)

It doesn't look like the "Diamond Clarity" program got used on this sales presentation.   I wonder what would happen if every client who was disappointed in their timeshare went to their local TV consumer advocate.  This situation should go away VERY quickly.


----------

